# Horse fell with me..



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's been deathly cold the past few days here in Oklahoma, and today was my first day off work in a long time, so I took advantage of being able to ride. I rode my 20 year old Rosie first, then got on Sassy for a bit. I trotted her on the barrel pattern a few times, then just randomly rode her here and there. We were loping around, and I wasn't paying attention to the footing. We were coming towards a corner in the pasture so I just signaled for her to turn, and she started to, and before I knew it, plop! She fell right over, I moved my leg just in time but she still smooshed my foot, and I'm still trying to figure out how but I managed to punch myself in the face XD Sassy just laid there like she had been taking a nap, and after encouragement got back up. It was weird how it was all in slow motion but at the same time happened just like that. I didn't realize just how wet that corner was until after the fact. I trotted her around to make sure she was okay, then went and untacked. I didn't want to end my good day on a bad note, so I went ahead and rode Dream also, which was awesome seeming that I haven't riden her in a few months totally random, just thought I'd sshare since this has never happened to be before
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> It's been deathly cold the past few days here in Oklahoma, and today was my first day off work in a long time, so I took advantage of being able to ride. I rode my 20 year old Rosie first, then got on Sassy for a bit. I trotted her on the barrel pattern a few times, then just randomly rode her here and there. We were loping around, and I wasn't paying attention to the footing. We were coming towards a corner in the pasture so I just signaled for her to turn, and she started to, and before I knew it, plop! She fell right over, I moved my leg just in time but she still smooshed my foot, and I'm still trying to figure out how but I managed to punch myself in the face XD Sassy just laid there like she had been taking a nap, and after encouragement got back up. It was weird how it was all in slow motion but at the same time happened just like that. I didn't realize just how wet that corner was until after the fact. I trotted her around to make sure she was okay, then went and untacked. I didn't want to end my good day on a bad note, so I went ahead and rode Dream also, which was awesome seeming that I haven't riden her in a few months totally random, just thought I'd sshare since this has never happened to be before
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know how it is. Everything happens SO fast you don't even remember how it happened-I took a spill last week- Then you get a headache trying to figure it out =)


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

The same thing happened to a man who rode at my old barn. Horse slid, went down on his side and then laid there long enough that everyone started to freak out a bit. The rider moved out of the way and then the horse got up. Everyone was happy he didn't thrash around because the rider could've gotten hurt worse. Glad that your horse was calm too and you both came out of it uninjured!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

This happened to me once, my old 17.2hh got a pole stuck between his front legs jumping... I think he tried to take it as a raised trotting pole then changed his mind, and fell on me, and I fell with him and on top of a jump block. Those things hurt! I had to get my other foot out of the stirrup and on top of the saddle to push myself free, then he got up, spazzed out, and we called it a day! Swellings, bumps and bruises D:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That happened to a friend of mine this summer. His gelding tripped and they both went down. He hurt his elbow pretty good and wasn't supposed to ride for a while, but he was needed. He just required some help with saddling for a week or so.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I know as bad as it sounds Romeo falls with me quite a bit. The latest one was in a field he went all the way down to his belly. We were both fine but it is very scary.
The worst one was when he fell onto his butt and I got pushed out of the saddle, but my foot was still in the stirrup and I saw his tail right in front of me (I was behind his bum and foot in the stirrup) Thank my lucky stars Romeo is very calm and safe and he let me get my foot unstuck.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't feel bad, half of my front teeth are fake, scarred face and a two ugly ankles from horse falls in the ice and mud. The horses always made it out a lot better than me..LOL


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cowchick, it sounds like you play hockey in the big leagues. Lol.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

That happened to me once, except we fell on pavement.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Cowchick, it sounds like you play hockey in the big leagues. Lol.


LoL! I look it too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jin (Dec 8, 2011)

I love horses, but this is why I never have much confidence with them.


----------



## Jin (Dec 8, 2011)

I love horses, but this is why I don't have much confidence with them.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It really wasn't her fault...any horse can fall, neither of us could tell that the ground was muddy under the grass.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> It really wasn't her fault...any horse can fall, neither of us could tell that the ground was muddy under the grass.


yup.. my horse fell once with me because of mud. It happened so fast, I didn't have any time to react. Just trotting along, and then it was like her legs disappeared under her. 

I think my first thought was "oh sure, the _one_ time I ride with no one home" (because I was a good kid! ;-)) 

We were both fine. She landed on her side with my leg under her, but she just rolled up and I stood up. My saddle pad had mud on one side of it for a while (I was lazy), and that was the only reminder that we had ever gone down. I don't recall being scared to ride or anything after the fact. I don't even know if I took a day off riding. She's a little tank and it didn't seem to bother her at all.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> That happened to me once, except we fell on pavement.


Oh geez! That one is scary!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a friend whose horse fell with her on asphalt, which I witnessed. The horse was acting up, and out of instinct she started to make him circle. He lost traction and slipped.

Thankfully neither were hurt.

Glad you weren't hurt, OP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that you're both okay. It bears mentioning that this can happen in warm temperatures, too, when there is a lot of mud. When in doubt it's a REALLY GOOD IDEA to walk the arena before you ride to check out the footing. Just an FYI.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Oh geez! That one is scary!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yeah. It was in winter and we were trotting out of a field beside the road. My pony WOULD not listen to my leg when I was asking her to push over, so I am like kicking her hard in the side because we are a few feet from the road and she steps onto it and her feet just slid out from under her.

We were both ok, I was more hurt than she. And then some idot driving by saw the fall and kept driving.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Corporal said:


> I'm glad to hear that you're both okay. It bears mentioning that this can happen in warm temperatures, too, when there is a lot of mud. When in doubt it's a REALLY GOOD IDEA to walk the arena before you ride to check out the footing. Just an FYI.


I was just riding out in the pasture. But, it was in the higher spot of our pasture, away from the main areas that flood, and last it rained was like a week ago, so I just kinda figured since it's normally the driest spot in the pasture. But thanks! When the ground is really muddy and I can tell, I normally just skip riding.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wow...so sorry you were hurt - glad it wasn't really bad though! Mud can be the pits when it is slick and wet! 

Cowchick you are hilarious - you have a terrific attitude!!!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

It is good to hear that neither of you were hurt.

Gypsy did this a couple years ago, my friend was riding her (training something I can't remember) and she slipped around the corner. She fell over, and my friend didn't get her foot out of the stirrup before Gypsy was all the way over, but she did before Gypsy got up. My friend ended up with a twisted ankle. Gypsy ended up with a scratch on her eye, which still has a white/cloudy spot and is extra sensitive.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Owwww the eye part sounded terrible!!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ImBarrelRacer5 (Dec 13, 2011)

I know how you feel my horses trips some times at the frist barrel and you did the right thing to make sure she was okay.


----------



## SoBe (Dec 11, 2011)

This has definitely happened to me. Three times.

First time: I was on my horse Flint, He was acting up and I purposely turned him around to the right and pulled back. He fell on his side and I have never had another problem out of him since! I'm sure he was thinking 'holy cow this girl is really strong and just made me fall down!" 

Second time: June 1, 2002... I was WALKING from grass to concrete on my mare, Rose, she slipped and went down on the pavement crushing my foot in the process of getting back up. 3 surgeries later and after 7 months of crutches, I was back walking. Doctor said I would have a limp for the rest of my life. I limped for about a year and a half and it went away. My right foot is now a half size smaller than my normal left foot. Quite annoying when it comes to buying shoes! 

Third time: It was about 2 years ago and I was on my 4 year old, She didn't want to turn left at all. She had her head to the right and her hindquarters to the left so I yanked her head around to the left and she just 'plop' fell over! I got my poor right foot out of the way just in the nick of time!

I hope to not have a falling horse for a long time! All horses were ok! And they are all related.. Wonder if that has something to do with it! ha!


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

this happened to me with my first horse when i was about 12 years old except we were riding in an indoor arena with perfect sand footing. he was a young quarter horse who was EXTREMELY heavy on his front end. he was so heavy that i was constantly holding his head off the ground with my hands and help from and elevator bit. during a lesson my trainer finally told me to just drop him and let him figure it out. so i dropped him, his face hit the ground, and we flipped with him landing on my leg. he just layed there for a few minutes trying to figure out what happened. we both got up uninjured and he was never heavy on my hands again


----------

